# Audi Urban Future Summit 2011 Discusses “Cities of the Future”



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The cities of this world will change. Space, time, air – resources are becoming scarce. How can we create a good quality of life in the cities of the future, and in what ways will people be mobile? Yesterday, at the first Audi Urban Future Summit in Frankfurt am Main, the experts were in agreement: dialogue and cooperation are the key to a better future. Specialists from a great variety of disciplines discussed the future of urban mobility in The Squaire at Frankfurt Airport.

The debate directly before the 64th International Motor Show IAA centered on two main theses: First, that the complexity of cities will increase exponentially. Second, that representatives of government, private enterprise and society will have to work together to find solutions for urban mobility.

After a message of welcome by Rupert Stadler, Chairman of the Executive Board of AUDI AG, renowned speakers such as the sociologist and economist Saskia Sassen, the sociologist Richard Sennett and the author and trend researcher Charles Leadbeater held keynote speeches about the development of cities, their inhabitants and technologies. The central theme of the Summit, Energies that Shape Cities, was explored in three 90-minute workshops that focused on Data Networks, Social Cooperation and Resource Management.

* Full Story *


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Judging from that picture, that thing is tiny!


----------

